# Shine Car Care in Bo'Ness



## Big Macho

Afternoon all

Does anyone have any experience with this detailer?

Thanks


----------



## wrxmania

Me - superb work done on my Lexus GS450h. Very well priced, and careful in every way.

The link to some of their work is below:

Starts from post No. 8 but 50/50 pictures are on the second page


----------



## Brian1612

I work right next door to this place and was always curious if they are any good or not.


----------



## chongo

wrxmania said:


> Me - superb work done on my Lexus GS450h. Very well priced, and careful in every way.
> 
> The link to some of their work is below:
> 
> Starts from post No. 8 but 50/50 pictures are on the second page


Just curious how they first missed the pig tails on the first inspection 
Being black they are pretty easy to spot:thumb:


----------



## wrxmania

They thought it would need a single stage polish but when working on it, believed it would actually benefit from another decent day machining. 

To be absolutely fair to the guys they did say they would assess it when it went in more fully as they had a basic look at the car when I dropped in to see what they thought and they suggested a starting place, which was their basic stage 1 package. They actually only charged me something like a token £50 extra for all the extra time as they wanted it to leave looking as good as possible.

I'd not have any hesitations in recommending them.


----------



## chongo

wrxmania said:


> They thought it would need a single stage polish but when working on it, believed it would actually benefit from another decent day machining.
> 
> To be absolutely fair to the guys they did say they would assess it when it went in more fully as they had a basic look at the car when I dropped in to see what they thought and they suggested a starting place, which was their basic stage 1 package. They actually only charged me something like a token £50 extra for all the extra time as they wanted it to leave looking as good as possible.
> 
> I'd not have any hesitations in recommending them.


An extra £50 for another day work and machine polish am surprised they didn't offer you a 3stage machine polish and ceramic coating for another £50


----------



## wrxmania

Hardly. The guys were being helpful, they already had the car for 3 days for a decent fee and as they were already in a pre-priced job, they were being accommodating. 

They were not trying to offer stupid prices some people seem to offer - they are trying to run a business and have happy customers. If they had told me it needed another £400 worth of work, that would not have been happening and they also know they'd be putting out a less high quality product that a customer and themselves would not have been happy with. It's not all about charging the maximum for every minute spent - they still were paid a decent amount of money and did a bit more than planned to spend a bit more time on a job they were already well into. They also have to be aware of the local market and pricing.


----------



## chongo

Wow 3 days for a single stage already:doublesho anyway at least your happy:wave:


----------



## Cookies

Actually sounds like a pretty good deal, especially for a fairly minimal extra amount to make sure they did a job that both they and you were happy with. 

It's a flipping gorgeous big car, and you're really doing the business with it!

Cheers

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrxmania

chongo said:


> Wow 3 days for a single stage already:doublesho anyway at least your happy:wave:


That was the time the car was in for to allow them time as they also are a public opened car cleaning place too so they have other clients to work with.

As far as I am aware from the updates they gave me they spent the afternoon of the first day when it came in prepping the car for machine work then started on the second day. It was due for collection on the third day but that's when they spent the additional time.

You seem to imply, with no knowledge at all of the company that they are similar to some of the cowboy "mop your whole car for £100" places - this is not the case. They were very professional, reasonably priced but not cheap and did a good quality job with care. That is what the original poster wants to read about I am sure.


----------



## wrxmania

Cookies said:


> Actually sounds like a pretty good deal, especially for a fairly minimal extra amount to make sure they did a job that both they and you were happy with.
> 
> It's a flipping gorgeous big car, and you're really doing the business with it!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Thanks Cooks.

The extra work, and as I have mentioned, the token amount extra they asked for, was to allow them to do a bit of extra work (not days worth) on some areas that needed it. They were not trying to offer some ludicrous price for a lot of work that was not sustainable.


----------



## chongo

wrxmania said:


> That was the time the car was in for to allow them time as they also are a public opened car cleaning place too so they have other clients to work with.
> 
> As far as I am aware from the updates they gave me they spent the afternoon of the first day when it came in prepping the car for machine work then started on the second day. It was due for collection on the third day but that's when they spent the additional time.
> 
> You seem to imply, with no knowledge at all of the company that they are similar to some of the cowboy "mop your whole car for £100" places - this is not the case. They were very professional, reasonably priced but not cheap and did a good quality job with care. That is what the original poster wants to read about I am sure.


Well that's good then:thumb:


----------

